
Distributed Locks with Consul and Golang - mthenw
https://medium.com/@mthenw/distributed-locks-with-consul-and-golang-c4eccc217dd5
======
slap_shot
Great read. Did you look at etcd[0][1] when considering a distributed kv
store/locking mechanism? If so, what were the pros/cons of each and what lead
you to consul?

[0] [https://github.com/coreos/etcd](https://github.com/coreos/etcd) [1]
[https://github.com/coreos/etcd/tree/master/client](https://github.com/coreos/etcd/tree/master/client)

~~~
mthenw
Thanks!

I was using Consul because we had that already deployed. After quick research
looks like etcd client doesn't provide nice abstraction for creating dist
locks. I found [1] and [2] though. Definitely it's doable with etcd.

[1] [https://github.com/datawisesystems/etcd-
lock](https://github.com/datawisesystems/etcd-lock) [2]
[https://github.com/ORBAT/node-etcd-lock](https://github.com/ORBAT/node-etcd-
lock)

